# tree worker hit and killed by train Trenton OH



## deere00 (Dec 20, 2010)

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/20101220/NEWS01/312200010/Tree-trimmer-killed-by-train


----------



## NC4TN (Jan 2, 2011)

I see this all the time guys. Please, if you are doing a job near the train tracks, stay off the tracks unless you are fully protected by a railroad flagman who will stop the trains if you are working on or near a railroad track. Look, listen, and live! 

30 years as a CSX locomotive engineer.


----------

